# cable walking



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

Would there be any danger to a goat's hooves from trying to walk on a 1 inch cable?

Their toes sometimes splay out on both sides of it and could that cause any injury?

I have been training them to walk on the narrow side of a 4x6 (way too easy for them) and today I added a cable along the top of it with the hope of them someday being tight rope walkers...

Thanks


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

sorry, I can only shake my head at somebody who's trying to train goats to do this.

Even when there are some goats at a circus that can/may do that, do one has to copy everything that is done at a circus?


----------



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

thank you sanhestar I can see what you are saying.
the risks are not worth the rewards...

they already walk on logs and that is really all they need for getting through the woods and over streams.

guess I have just got the newbie want to do everything goat crazies.

Thanks again for pointing that out...often I find that people will not express their opinions for fear of offending others, and in this case you really have helped me to look at this in what feels to be a more rational way. 

this is a great forum.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

[youtube:377grg7u]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrzvdxzuuO4&feature=player_embedded[/youtube:377grg7u]


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like a great way to get across a river. It should be part of the standard capability of a pack goat. That and being able to pull a rip chord so they can sky dive... ;-)


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

It's fun to train animals to do unusual tricks, but I don't think it would be right to try to make them walk on a one inch cable because you're right--it would slip between their toes and could hurt them. I love the video Rex posted. It's amazing!! But people who have seen that show say that the "tightrope" was actually a flat belt about 3-4 inches wide so the goat could walk on it safely and comfortably. Even with the additional width, though, you can see that the rope is flexible, making this a very impressive trick! Beautiful goat too!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Aside from the incredible balance and patience this animal is exhibiting, I'm amazed that the goat was able to learn Chinese. :lol:


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

feederseaters said:


> Aside from the incredible balance and patience this animal is exhibiting, I'm amazed that the goat was able to learn Chinese. :lol:


They're born understanding Chinese.... that's why it takes so much time to teach them English. ;-)


----------

